# تأملات وقراءات فى شخصية القديس يوحنا المعمدان الجزء الأول



## fikry (26 يوليو 2012)

تأملات وقراءات فى شخصية القديس يوحنا المعمدان 
 الجزء الأول
مقدمة
فى أبريل الماضى سألت سؤال وأحتجت مشاركة الجميع فى الإجابة عليه وهو ماذا يفرح قلب ربنا؟ وتلقيت أجابات كثيرة من البعض ولا أجابات من البعض الآخر وأيا كانت الأجابات فهى تدور حول التوبة أو توبة خاطىء واحد يكون فرح فى السماء وهذا ما يقوله السيد المسيح  فى لوقا 15: 7  7أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَكُونُ فَرَحٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ بِخَاطِئٍ وَاحِدٍ يَتُوبُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ تِسْعَةٍ وَتِسْعِينَ بَارّاً لاَ يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى تَوْبَةٍ.وأيضا فى لوقا 15: 10 10هَكَذَا، أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: يَكُونُ فَرَحٌ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ بِخَاطِئٍ وَاحِدٍ يَتُوبُ».يعنى التوبة هى الخطوة الأولى نحو فرح السماء وهى الدعوة المضمونة لحضور حفل عرس الخروف وهذا ما يقوله رب المجد فى سفر الرؤية 19: 9 9وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ: طُوبَى لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ إِلَى عَشَاءِ عُرْسِ الْحَمَلِ». وَقَالَ: «هَذِهِ هِيَ أَقْوَالُ اللهِ الصَّادِقَةُ».ولكن الحقيقة موضوع التوبة هو موضوع جميل جدا وسيكون موضع تأملات مستقبلية وأن كنا سنتعرض له أيضا من خلال  موضوعنا الذى هو معمودية يوحنا المعمدان التى هى دعوة من أجل التوبة وأشياء أخرى سنتأمل فيها معا بكل تدقيق وسنتعرض لكل الحقائق المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع ونحاول توضيح كل الأسئلة التى تدور بذهن كل واحد منا سواء مسيحى أو غير مسيحى من خلال تأملات فى شخصية القديس يوحنا بن زكريا (المعمدان) من ناحية ميلاده ونسكياته وأعداده الطريق أمام الرب عن طريق معمودية التوبة التى نادى بها , تعالوا نتحسس خطوة بخطوة كل ما يتعلق بهذا القديس وما يتعلق بمهمته وبعد ما ننتهى من تأملاتنا فى هذه الشخصية نحاول أن نتأمل فى عماد السيد المسيح ولماذا تعمد وهل هو محتاج للمعمودية ؟ وغيرها من الأسئلة الصعبة اللى بنجد أجابات كثيرة ليها أحيانا تحيد بنا عن الغرض الأساسى للخلاص أو خطة الله لخلاص الأنسان .وقبل أن نتعرض لذلك الموضوع وجب علينا أن نتعرف على شخصية أعدت طريق الرب وهى شخصية يوحنا المعمدان .
أحداث ميلاد القديس يوحنا المعمدان
أعلن القديس لوقا فى بشارته قصة ميلاد القديس يوحنا المعمدان بالتفصيل فتعالوا نشوف الكتاب المقدس قال ايه على لسان لوقا ونعيش فى جو  روحى أحداث هذه القصة  التى تنقسم إلى .
أولا البشارة بميلاد يوحنا المعمدان
ففى لوقا 1: 5- 25  5كَانَ فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ مَلِكِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ كَاهِنٌ اسْمُهُ زَكَرِيَّا مِنْ فِرْقَةِ أَبِيَّا،وَامْرَأَتُهُ مِنْ بَنَاتِ هَارُونَ وَاسْمُهَا أَلِيصَابَاتُ.6وَكَانَا كِلاَهُمَا بَارَّيْنِ أَمَامَ اللهِ،سَالِكَيْنِ فِي جَمِيعِ وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ وَأَحْكَامِهِ بِلاَ لَوْمٍ.7وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا وَلَدٌ، إِذْ كَانَتْ أَلِيصَابَاتُ عَاقِراً. وَكَانَا كِلاَهُمَا مُتَقَدِّمَيْنِ فِي أَيَّامِهِمَا.8فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَكْهَنُ فِي نَوْبَةِ فِرْقَتِهِ أَمَامَ اللهِ،9حَسَبَ عَادَةِ الْكَهَنُوتِ، أَصَابَتْهُ الْقُرْعَةُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ إِلَى هَيْكَلِ الرَّبِّ وَيُبَخِّرَ. 10وَكَانَ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ الشَّعْبِ يُصَلُّونَ خَارِجاً وَقْتَ الْبَخُورِ. 11فَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَاقِفاً عَنْ يَمِينِ مَذْبَحِ الْبَخُورِ. 12فَلَمَّا رَآهُ زَكَرِيَّا اضْطَرَبَ وَوَقَعَ عَلَيْهِ خَوْفٌ. 13فَقَالَ لَهُ الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَفْ يَا زَكَرِيَّا،لأَنَّ طِلْبَتَكَ قَدْ سُمِعَتْ، وَامْرَأَتُكَ أَلِيصَابَاتُ سَتَلِدُ لَكَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّيهِ يُوحَنَّا. 14وَيَكُونُ لَكَ فَرَحٌ وَابْتِهَاجٌ،وَكَثِيرُونَ سَيَفْرَحُونَ بِوِلاَدَتِهِ،15لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ عَظِيماً أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ،وَخَمْراً وَمُسْكِراً لاَ يَشْرَبُ، وَمِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ يَمْتَلِئُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 16وَيَرُدُّ كَثِيرِينَ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلَهِهِمْ. 17وَيَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَهُ بِرُوحِ إِيلِيَّا وَقُوَّتِهِ،لِيَرُدَّ قُلُوبَ الآبَاءِ إِلَى الأَبْنَاءِ وَالْعُصَاةَ إِلَى فِكْرِ الأَبْرَارِ، لِكَيْ يُهَيِّئَ لِلرَّبِّ شَعْباً مُسْتَعِدّاً». 18فَقَالَ زَكَرِيَّا لِلْمَلاَكِ: «كَيْفَ أَعْلَمُ هَذَا، لأَنِّي أَنَا شَيْخٌ وَامْرَأَتِي مُتَقَدِّمَةٌ فِي أَيَّامِهَا؟» 19فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَنَا جِبْرَائِيلُ الْوَاقِفُ قُدَّامَ اللهِ،وَأُرْسِلْتُ لأُكَلِّمَكَ وَأُبَشِّرَكَ بِهَذَا. 20وَهَا أَنْتَ تَكُونُ صَامِتاً وَلاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمَ،إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي يَكُونُ فِيهِ هَذَا،لأَنَّكَ لَمْ تُصَدِّقْ كَلاَمِي الَّذِي سَيَتِمُّ فِي وَقْتِهِ». 21وَكَانَ الشَّعْبُ مُنْتَظِرِينَ زَكَرِيَّا وَمُتَعّجِّبِينَ مِنْ إِبْطَائِهِ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ. 22فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُمْ،فَفَهِمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ رَأَى رُؤْيَا فِي الْهَيْكَلِ. فَكَانَ يُومِئُ إِلَيْهِمْ وَبَقِيَ صَامِتاً.23وَلَمَّا كَمِلَتْ أَيَّامُ خِدْمَتِهِ مَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ. 24وَبَعْدَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ حَبِلَتْ أَلِيصَابَاتُ امْرَأَتُهُ، وَأَخْفَتْ نَفْسَهَا خَمْسَةَ أَشْهُرٍ قَائِلَةً: 25«هَكَذَا قَدْ فَعَلَ بِيَ الرَّبُّ فِي الأَيَّامِ الَّتِي فِيهَا نَظَرَ إِلَيَّ،لِيَنْزِعَ عَارِي بَيْنَ النَّاسِ».
بدأ معلمنا لوقا يؤرخ من حكم هيرودس الكبير بدابة الأحداث وهيرودس الكبير أبتدأ ولايته وحكمه سنة 37 قبل الميلاد وأنتهى حكمه سنة 4 قبل الميلاد يعنى حوالى 40 سنة حكم فيهم , والسيد المسيح أتولد حسب التاريخ الصحيح قبل وفاة هيرودس بحوالى سنتين يبقى المسيح أتولد سنة ستة قبل الميلاد لأن هيرودس لما مات كان قد قتل أطفال بيت لحم , وأطفال بيت لحم الذين قتلهم هيرودس من سن سنتين فما دون , فيكون ولادة السيد المسيح قد مر عليها سنتين ,وهى دى بداية تاريخ الأحداث .
زكريا وأليصابات
5*5كَانَ فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ مَلِكِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ كَاهِنٌ اسْمُهُ زَكَرِيَّا مِنْ فِرْقَةِ أَبِيَّا،وَامْرَأَتُهُ مِنْ بَنَاتِ هَارُونَ وَاسْمُهَا أَلِيصَابَاتُ.العدد الخامس بدأ يتكلم عن كاهن اسمه زكريا ومعنى كلمة زكريا هو الله يذكر أو الله يفتكر وكان زكريا هذا فى واقع الأمر وكما سنعرف بعد كده أنه لم يكن له أبن وكان أنسان عقيم , فالله يذكر زكريا يعنى الله يذكر البشرية كلها فى شخص زكريا أو البشرية اللى أصبحت عقيمة ومش قادرة تنتج ولا تعطى ثمرا ولو رجعنا بذهننا لسفر التكوين يوم ما الله لعن الإنسان نتيجة خطية آدم قال له : ملعونة الأرض بسببك ولا تعود تعطيك قوتها يعنى مش حاتعطيك ثمرتها وكان من ضمن الموجودين على الأرض الإنسان الذى لم يعد يعطى أيضا ثمرا , ولكن الله فى حنانه وتحننه تذكر البشرية العقيمة وهو ده معنى البشارة المفرحة أن الله يذكر . وكان زكريا كاهن من ضمن الكهنة اللى هم من نسل هارون وبيقول القديس لوقا (زكريا من فرقة أبيا ) , طيب أيه حكاية فرقة أبيا دى ؟ الحقيقة داود النبى لما أسس مملكة أسرائيل كان فى هذا الوقت عدد الكهنة تزايد جدا وهم من نسل هارون وعلشان كده راح داود مقسمهم لأربعة وعشرين فرقة فى ذلك الوقت والكلام ده موجود فى سفر أخبار الأيام الأول أصحاح 24 فنجد فرق الكهنة التى قسمها داود وهو عمل أربعة وعشرين فرقة من الكهنة وعلى رأس كل فرقة وضع رئيس كهنة وكان زكريا من ضمن الفرقة الثامنة اللى على رأسها واحد أسمه أبيا , وكلمة أبيا معناها يهوه أبى أو الله أبويا , والمعنى الجميل هنا أن الله أبويا مش ممكن ينسانى ولازم يذكرنى , فكان زكريا كاهن فى الفرقة الثامنة التى هى ضمن الأربعة وعشرين فرقة , وكانت كل فرقة من الفرق تستلم خدمتها فى الهيكل من يوم السبت إلى السبت اللى وراه وتقعد تخدم فى الهيكل وبتقدم الذبائح فى الصباح وفى الليل وبيدخلوا يرفعوا البخور أو بخور الساعة الثالثة اللى هو الساعة تسعة صباحا وبخور الساعة التاسعة اللى هو ثلاثة بعد الظهر . فكانت كل فرقة من الفرق تأخذ أسبوعا وهم أربعة وعشرين فرقة يبقى نصيب كل فرقة أنها تدخل مرتين فى السنة تيجى تخدم فى الهيكل , فييجوا يوم السبت ينزلوا للهيكل ويفضلوا لحد السبت اللى وراه فيقدموا الذبائح ويرفعوا البخور ويرتبوا خبز الوجوه ويقدموه على المائدة داخل الهيكل وهذا هو كان عمل الكهنة . وفى ذلك الوقت أو وقت مجىء المسيح كثر عدد الكهنة لدرجة فظيعة جدا لدرجة أنهم وصلوا حوالى عشرين ألف كاهن يعنى كل فرقة عبارة عن تقريبا ألف كاهن ! , فلنا أن نتخيل ألف كاهن بينزلوا كل يوم سبت علشان يخدموا فى الهيكل ونتخيل أيضا مدى ضخامة الهيكل , وكان فى مدينة مخصصة للكهنة يسكنون فيها وهى قريبة من أورشليم وهى مدينة أريحا , والمسافة سفر بين أريحا وأورشليم هى مسافة سفر سبت أو المسافة المسموح بمشيها يوم السبت . فكانت أريحا مدينة الكهنة ,وكلنا نعرف أريحا لما دخلها السيد المسيح اللى لم يرضى أن يبيت عند أى كاهن من الكهنة ولكنه نام فى بيت زكا العشار وقال اليوم حصل خلاص لأهل هذا البيت . فكان ألف كاهن بيتحركوا كل يوم سبت ينزلوا من مدينة الكهنة أريحا إلى الهيكل فى أورشليم للخدمة ,ونتخيل ألف كاهن بيخدموا على مدى كل أسبوع فى الهيكل فنتخيل أيضا مدى الزحمة لأن كاهن واحد فقط اللى حايرفع البخور , طيب مين اللى حايرفع البخور من الألف؟ الحقيقة هم كانوا بيعملوا قرعة واللى تصيبه القرعة هو اللى يدخل وهذا ما سنراه لأنه حدث مع زكريا , والحاجة العجيبة أيضا أن كان ممكن كاهن يقضى عمره كله من غير ما تصيبه القرعة أو ما يقدرش يدخل ! . ولذلك سنفهم أن معنى دخول زكريا للقدس علشان يرفع البخور أمام مذبح البخور كان ليه معنى سرى عجيب جدا , وربنا أختار زكريا بالذات وكان ممكن زكريا يموت ولا تجيله القرعة ولايمكن يقدر يدخل , وكان متزوج أمرأة اسمها أليصابات من بنات هارون , ومعنى كلمة أليصابات هو الله أقسم , ونشوف الترابط العجيب – زكريا أو الله يذكر – أبيا أو الله أبى – وأليصابات أو الله يقسم , لنخرج بتعبير حلو وهو أذا كان الله أبويا فلابد أن يذكرنى ومش يذكرنى فقط  لأ ده كمان بيقسم ليا و يؤكد ليا ما يقول , وأليصابات أيضا من نسل كهنوتى من بيت هارون وهنا حكاية أنه من بيت هارون ستضعنا أما مشكلة عويصة شوية وهى أذا كان أليصابات من نسل هارون يعنى من سبط لاوى ,والعذراء مريم من سبط يهوذا فكيف تكون أليصابات قريبة العذراء مريم , ومن المعروف أن الكهنة لا يتزوجوا إلا من سبطهم أو سبط لاوى ,فكيف صارت أليصابات قريبة للسيدة العذراء؟ فما معنى أليصابات نسيبتك ! فكيف صارت أليصابات قريبة للعذراء مريم والحتة دى مافيهاش فصال ,فلما بنقرأ فى سفر نحميا , ونحميا جاء بعد السبى ولما رجع من السبى وشاف مين أتزوج من بره السبط وراح رذله من الكهنوت ولم يجعله كاهن لأن الشريعة بتقول :الكاهن لازم يتزوج بمواصفات معينة موجودة فى سفر اللاويين الأصحاح السابع فكيف أذا حصلت القرابة ما بين العذراء مريم وما بين أليصابات ؟ طيب تعالوا نعرف أصل الموضوع أيه.. فقد وردت صلة القرابة بين العائلة الملكية والعائلة الكهنوتية فى خروج 6: 23 23وَأَخَذَ هَارُونُ أَلِيشَابَعَ بِنْتَ عَمِّينَادَابَ أُخْتَ نَحْشُونَ زَوْجَةً لَهُ فَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ نَادَابَ وَأَبِيهُوَ وَأَلِعَازَارَ وَإِيثَامَار بيكلمنا هنا فى البداية عن العائلات الموجودة فى شعب أسرائيل قبل ما يخرجوا من أرض مصر فبيقول أن هارون اللى هو أخو موسى أخذ واحدة أسمها أليشابع وأليشابع هى نفس أسم أليصابات يعنى نفس المعنى (الله يقسم) وبيقول أن أليشابع هذه بنت عميناداب أخت نحشون , ويبدو أننا سمعنا عن هذه الأسماء من قبل فلو رحنا أنجيل متى اللى ذكر سلسلة نسب السيد المسيح فى الأصحاح الأول عدد 1- 4  1 كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ:2إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ.3وَيَهُوذَا وَلَدَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ وَلَدَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ وَلَدَ أَرَامَ.4وَأَرَامُ وَلَدَ عَمِّينَادَابَ. وَعَمِّينَادَابُ وَلَدَ نَحْشُونَ. وَنَحْشُونُ وَلَدَ سَلْمُونَ وسلمون هو جد داود , فكل هؤلاء من يهوذا اللى هو يبقى جد العذراء مريم وهو أصل سلسلة العذراء مريم , إذا هارون اللى من سبط لاوى تزوج من أمرأة من سبط يهوذا والكلام ده كان قبل نزول الشريعة وقبل أختيار هارون رئيس كهنة .ولكن ظلت هذه العلاقة موجودة ومترابطة ولكن من بعد أن أعطى الله الشريعة لموسى وأختير هارون رئيس كهنة فلم يتزوج أحد من سبط لاوى أى أحد من الأسباط الأخرى واللى كان بيتزوج من أسباط أخرى كان يرذل من الكهنوت وما يبقاش كاهن . أذا من هنا نقدر نفهم كيف كانت العذراء قريبة أليصابات , ويجب أن ننتبه جيدا أن كل حاجة فى الكتاب المقدس موجودة لأن بعض الناس اللى بيحبوا ينتقضوا الكتاب المقدس بيمسكوا وبيقولوا أهو لقينا غلطة ليكم وفى الكتاب المقدس وكيف تكون العذراء قريبة أليصابات ويبدأوا يشككوا فى الكتاب المقدس , لكن نشوف أن الوحى لم يغفل هذه النقطة وأظهرها لينا وأوضحها لينا وهذا يورينا أهمية أن أحنا نقرأ الأسماء , وصدقونى أنا كنت من الناس اللى ساعات عندما يقرأوا فى العهد القديم وييجوا عند الأسماء ويروحوا يفوتوها . صدقونى مفيش كلمة كتبت فى الكتاب المقدس إلا والوحى يقصد منها شىء ومفيش حاجة أسمها حتة مهمة وحتة مش مهمة أو حتة نفهمها أو حتة نعديها كده لأن كل كلمة ليها حاجة فى طريق خلاصنا , وبكده تبقى العذراء فعلا قريبة أليصابات نتيجة أرتباط الجدود الكبار اللى هو أيضا فى سلسلة نسب السيد المسيح .
6* الكتاب المقدس بيوصف لينا زكريا وأليصابات ويقول 6وَكَانَا كِلاَهُمَا بَارَّيْنِ أَمَامَ اللهِ،سَالِكَيْنِ فِي جَمِيعِ وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ وَأَحْكَامِهِ بِلاَ لَوْمٍ.وكلمة بارين أمام الله كلمة جميلة جدا لأن ساعات الأنسان بيمثل البر قدام الناس علشان الناس تمدحه , آه فلان ده بيصلى ,فلان ده بيصوم , فلان ده بيحضر الكنيسة . لكن بينه وبين ربنا فى المخدع مفيش عشرة ومفيش علاقة , ولكن زكريا وأمرأته كانوا من النوع اللى مش فقط بيسلكوا سلوك حسن أمام الناس بل أيضا فى علاقتهم السرية بينهم وبين الله كانوا بلا لوم وبلا عيب , فحسب الشريعة وحسب الناموس لم يوجد أى حاجة غلط عليهم يعنى سالكين بحسب وصايا الرب , وهو ده المطلوب مننا لأنه ما أجمل أن يكون الأنسان بلا لوم أمام الله وأيضا بلا لوم قدام الناس ولكن بالرغم من البر اللى هم كانوا عايشينه إلا أن بداخل أليصابات كان فى إحساس بحاجة وهذا ما قالته فى عدد 25 من نفس هذا الأصحاح 25«هَكَذَا قَدْ فَعَلَ بِيَ الرَّبُّ فِي الأَيَّامِ الَّتِي فِيهَا نَظَرَ إِلَيَّ،لِيَنْزِعَ عَارِي بَيْنَ النَّاسِ». يعنى بالرغم من البر اللى كانوا عايشينه وأنه كان بر حقيقى مش تمثيل قدام الناس ولكن بداخل أليصابات وبداخل زكريا كان فى أحساس بالعار طيب ليه ؟وهذا ما يوضحه على طول فى عدد 7 
7*7وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا وَلَدٌ، إِذْ كَانَتْ أَلِيصَابَاتُ عَاقِراً. وَكَانَا كِلاَهُمَا مُتَقَدِّمَيْنِ فِي أَيَّامِهِمَا. يعنى سبب الأحساس بالعار أنه لم يكن لهم ثمرة أو لم يكن لهم أبن والنقطة التانية أو المشكلة الثانية أنهم صاروا متقدمين فى الأيام يعنى ليس لهم أى أمل فى أنهم ينجبوا أبناء والموضوع ده كان موضوع صعب جدا فى العهد القديم لأن المرأة العاقر كانت على طول تساوى أنها ملعونة من الله طيب ليه؟ لأن معنى أنها لا تنجب أن مش ممكن المسيح حاييجى من نسلها وهذا كان أمنية أى أمرأة يهودية والكلام ده كان بالنسبة لليهود , فكان أمنية أى أمرأة يهودية وفرحتها الكبرى لما تنجب طفل ويكون هذا الطفل هو المسيا المنتظر, فمعنى أن زكريا وأليصابات معندهومش أبن يصبحون تحت اللعنة لأنهم لا يوجد لهم ثمرة وأنهم مغضوب عليهم وأنهم فى عار عظيم ولا يوجد الآن لهم أى أمل فى أن هذا العار ينزع منهم لأنهم مش ممكن حاييجى من نسلهم المسيح وهذا الموقف كان صعب جدا بالنسبة لزكريا وأليصابات بالرغم من أعمالهم الصالحة وبرهم إلا أن هذا البر الذى هو حسب الناموس لن يستطيع أن ينزع عار أليصابات . وهذا الموضوع كان بيحز جدا فى نفسيتهم وبالرغم من أنهم سمعوا على مر تاريخ شعب أسرائيل قصص بتورينا أن الله بيعطى حتى المرأة العاقر كما أعطى أبراهيم وسارة , وأسحق ورفقة , والقانة وحنا أم صموئيل . لكن هم وصلوا إلى حد أنهم يأسوا من أنفسهم نتيجة أنهم كانوا متقدمين فى الأيام وقالوا مش ممكن ده يحصل معانا وهنا بر الأعمال الصالحة اللى عملوها أو بر الناموس لم يستطع أن يسعفهم فكان جواها بأستمرار أحساس بهذا العار . لو أفتكرنا اللعنة اللى أتلعن بيها آدم لما أخطأ ربنا قال له مَلْعُونَةٌ الأَرْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ. بِالتَّعَبِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ.يعنى لا تعود تعطيك قوتها ولن تعطيك الأرض ثمرتها , فمعنى أن الأنسان لا يكون له ثمرة أنه تحت اللعنة أو تحت الغضب الإلهى , فكان وضع صعب جدا بالرغم من أنهم كانوا بيعملوا أعمال صالحة وسالكين حسب وصايا الرب وبلا لوم إلا أنهم مازالوا تحت اللعنة , وهذا يوصلنا إلى مبدأ مهم جدا أن أعمال الأنسان لا تستطيع أن تبرره ! طيب أيه اللى يبرر الأنسان؟ أنه يكون ليه أبن , فالشىء الوحيد اللى يبرر الأنسان أنه يكون له أبن وهنا نقدر نفهم معنى التجسد ,فالأنسان اللى مالوش أبن أو مالوش ثمرة هو تحت العار لأنه تحت اللعنة وعلشان اللعنة دى تترفع وينال الأنسان البر لابد أن يكون له أبن وعلشان كده نلاحظ ملاحظة عجيبة جدا أن المسيح كان يلذ جدا ليه أنه يسمى نفسه أبن الأنسان . فمعنى تجسد السيد المسيح أنه جاء لكى يكون أبن للأنسان الذى لعن لكى يحمل  لعنة الأنسان ويحمل عارالأنسان وهذا هو معنى التجسد أن المسيح جاء علشان يتولد ليا وليكى وليكم كلكم ولذلك لم يسمى نفسه أبن العذراء أو أبن مريم أو أبن يوسف لكن سمى نفسه أبن الأنسان , وكلنا نفتكر الآية الجميلة اللى قالها أشعياء 9: 6 6لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.ولو نظرنا لبداية الآية كلمة( يولد لنا ) يعنى ميلاد المسيح هذا يختص بينا أحنا وحتى أن الملاك لما ظهر للرعاة يبشرهم قال لهم ( ولد لكم ) فميلاد السيد المسيح مش شىء كده عام لأ ده شىء يخصنى أنا شخصيا لأن أنا الأنسان اللى تحت اللعنة والعار واللى مالوش ثمرة فالمسيح أتولد كأبن ليا وثمرة ليا علشان ينزع عارى. انا فى عار حتى لو كنت أنسان كويس ولذلك كثيرين من الناس بتسأل طيب الناس اللى ما تعرفش المسيح لكن بتعمل أعمال كويسة وبتعطى صدقات وبتصوم وبتصلى وبتعمل أعمال صالحة ما هو موقفها ؟ الحقيقة مهما أن عملت لكن مالهاش المسيح فهى تحت اللعنة وتحت العار والشىء الوحيد اللى يشيل اللعنة والعار من حياة الأنسان هو أن المسيح يتولد لى ويتولد للكل , فيولد لنا ولد ونعطى  وهى كلمة تعنى عطية أبنا , طيب حاتقول هو المسيح أبنى أيه الكلام ده وأزاى ده المسيح هو أبويا؟ وأرد عليك أكمل آية أشعياء وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ يدعى أسمه أبا يعنى هو أبويا وفى نفس الوقت أبنى , أبويا لأنى أنا منه وهو أصلى وأنا أبنه وفى نفس الوقت هو أبنى لأنه تجسد لأجلى علشان يكون ثمرة ليا . وعلشان كده القديس لوقا بنعمة الروح القدس بيضعنا أمام خطورة التجسد ومعنى التجسد الإلهى وهو أن الإنسان اللى مالوش أبن هو فى عار وأن المسيح لما حايتولد يسمى أبن الأنسان وعلشان كده ولذلك أنجيل معلمنا لوقا بيسمى أنجيل أبن الأنسان , وأن مش ممكن هذه اللعنة وهذا العار ينزعان إلا لما المسيح يتولد لى أنا ويكون منى وثمرة ليا وهذا هو معنى التجسد .
إستجابة الصلاة
8*حتى 10* 8فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَكْهَنُ فِي نَوْبَةِ فِرْقَتِهِ أَمَامَ اللهِ،9حَسَبَ عَادَةِ الْكَهَنُوتِ، أَصَابَتْهُ الْقُرْعَةُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ إِلَى هَيْكَلِ الرَّبِّ وَيُبَخِّرَ. 10وَكَانَ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ الشَّعْبِ يُصَلُّونَ خَارِجاً وَقْتَ الْبَخُورِ.  ومن العدد الثامن بيبتدأ يحكى لينا معلمنا لوقا البشارات المفرحة التى أبتدأت البشرية تختبرها , وكما قلنا أن الكهنة كانوا عبارة عن 24 فرقة وكل فرقة بتخدم فى السنة أسبوعين وتنزل من السبت للسبت تخدم فى الهيكل وخدمتها عبارة عن 1- إعداد خبز الوجوه 2- تقديم الذبائح الصباحية والمسائية يعنى أى حد من الشعب جايب ذبيحة خطية أو ذبيحة أثم فشغلتهم أنهم يقدموا هذه الذبائح على المذبح (مذبح المحرقة) خارج القدس , وكان يختار من الكهنة كاهن واحد فقط 3- يدخل بالبخور للمذبح الذهبى علشان يقدم البخور صباحا ومساءا قدام الله وكان وقت تقدمة البخور هو الساعة الثالثة يعنى تساوى تسعة صباحا والساعة التاسعة اللى هى تساوى ثلاثة بعد الظهر وكذلك للذبيحة الصباحية والمسائية . ولأن الكهنة كان عددهم كبير فكانت كل فرقة ما يقرب من الألف فلذلك عملوا قرعة فى فرقة أبيا ليختاروا مين سيدخل ليبخر على مذبح البخور , وكان أختيار الله لهذا الأنسان (زكريا) أنه يدخل علشان يتراءى فى القدس أمام الله ويصعد صلوات الشعب كله قدام الله وكان شعب أسرائيل كله يتجمع فى دار أسمها دار أسرائيل بينما الكهنة يطلعوا بسلالم إلى الجزء الثانى من الهيكل إلى القدس ويدخل الكاهن اللى عليه الدور ويعطى البخور داخل القدس اللى فيه مذبح البخور ومائدة خبز الوجوه ومنارة الأقداس وكان الشعب كله ينتظر فى دار أسرائيل فى فناء دار أسرائيل فينتظر الكاهن بعد ما يرفع البخور أنه يرجع يبارك الشعب وهذا ما نعرفه من سفر العدد 6: 22 – 27  22وَأَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى: 23«قُل لِهَارُونَ وَبَنِيهِ: هَكَذَا تُبَارِكُونَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل: 24يُبَارِكُكَ الرَّبُّ وَيَحْرُسُكَ. 25يُضِيءُ الرَّبُّ بِوَجْهِهِ عَليْكَ وَيَرْحَمُكَ. 26يَرْفَعُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهَهُ عَليْكَ وَيَمْنَحُكَ سَلاماً. 27فَيَجْعَلُونَ اسْمِي عَلى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل وَأَنَا أُبَارِكُهُمْ».وهارون وبنيه هم اللى ماسكين الكهنوت ومن عدد 24 حتى 27 هى دى البركة اللى كان كل الشعب واقف منتظر زكريا أنه يطلع وينطقها بعد ما يدخل داخل القدس ويرفع البخور على المذبح الذهبى لكن حدث موقف داخل الهيكل وهذا ما سنكمله فى الجزء الثانى .
والى اللقاء مع الجزء الثانى  راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.
أخوكم  +++ فكرى جرجس


----------

